# freundschaftsportal !?



## matzem (3. Mai 2005)

hallo bin auf der such nach einem namen für ein internetportal rund um das thema freundschaft. ich zaudere mit dem namen "mindpark"

hat jemand von euch einen kreativen vorschlag?

danke

matze


----------



## Leola13 (4. Mai 2005)

Hai,

bei "mindpark" denke ich an hochbegabte, pickelige, pupertierende Jungs. Sorry.

Normalerweise find ich es nicht gut alles zu verneudeutschen, aber irgendetwas mit "friends" fände ich gut.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## kuhlmaehn (5. Mai 2005)

Da ist mir spontan "Just Friends" eingefallen. Aber das gibt es sicher schon.

kuhlmaehn


----------



## BOSNA_GIRL (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich find deine Idee schon ok! kannste eigendlich so lassen!


----------



## ShadowMan (6. Mai 2005)

=> dagegen! 

Ich find "Just Friends" auch besser. Auch wenns sich irgendwie komisch anhört. Aber warum nicht einfach mal einen deutschen Namen verwenden? Ich denke friends ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Ansatz...dürfte nur wie schon gesagt vieles vergeben sein...am sinnvollsten wäre es, wenn du einfach mal schaust, welche Domains denn noch frei sind. Dort werden auch oft Alternativen angezeigt, die man auch verwenden könnte...

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## metty (6. Mai 2005)

Wie wäre es mit
"Los Amigos - Dein Freundschaftsportal" ?
Ist mir mal grad so spontan eingefallen


----------



## matzem (6. Mai 2005)

danke für eure anregungen

mit dem titel Los Amigos habe ich auch schon gespielt,

bin im moment aber eher an:

"Vergissmeinnicht", höhrt sich im ersten Moment abgelutscht an, aber vielleicht kennt jemand von euch das Portal "Albrausch", ist ja auch abgedroschen, aber geiles Design...

mir sind noch ein paar schöne andere Synonyme über den Weg gelaufen, z.B.

"...Liga" (finde ich gut, heisst nämlich Verbindung...aus dem spanischen)
aber es fehlt noch ein Zusatz, der Freundschaft ausdrückt und zusammen phonetisch gut klinkt

oder "ME AMICI", bzw "amici.com" (amici = Freund auf Lateinisch), aber klingt doch nach Schokoladenröllchen, nicht war?

Gruss M


----------

